# new boat on the water



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't have to guess. It's a banana bhote. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

looks like a wet and horrible ride


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep... Gheenoes suck!! lol.



But on a serious note.... Very nice!! Like the back end... ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> looks like a wet and horrible ride



yeah, it is all that crack


i mean weight in the back


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought he was married?


----------



## Seek_Hunt386 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice looking boat!!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

is that a 40hp?


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

just a play by play / no harm no foul   

first pic:          rear action motor shot..pretty cool,   then, move right and butt crack shot, not cool!!!

second pic:     just missed or perfect cut,  lady not really having fun, snake bird not amused

third pic:         Perfect. Signature shot. Both parties in sync. 
                     Check out no water resistence till middle or rear of boat.
                     On the edge,  pushin the limits,  gotta love these boats

fourth pic:       Whoops, not having fun anymore 

Love all the pics. Get to take the ride and not get wet  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

> is that a 40hp?


He wish..........

Btw, nice action shots but very very wet banana!.......lol


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

rob, u look like a pregnant dog....


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

sweet looking ride.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

oh yes the ride is sweet, but Rob does a good job of uglying it up.
He still looks like a pregnant dog...


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

oh yes the ride is sweet, but Rob does a good job of uglying it up.
He still looks like a pregnant dog...

Rob called me to tell me the name of his boat....

The official name of the boat is,

"The Bannana Hammock"

BWAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a great name! [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

His crack just filled with silicone and expoxy resin to fill the crack already so he has *no crack *on his asss ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Just say NO To Crack [smiley=police-beating.gif]


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

man i cant even go to work for a week out of town can I! [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif]


----------

